# Budoir in February



## camz (Feb 13, 2011)

Just sharing however CC welcomed 


1









2








3








4








5








6








7








8


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 13, 2011)

6 and 8 are pretty wonderful. I like the soft, dreamy effect from the PP. Quite a few of them ..the composition is a little.. eh, well, debatable...But they're a little different from your normal poses. I like the DOF, but I think the focus on some is questionable..Not sure where you were focusing on some. But they are pretty awesome!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 13, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 13, 2011)

:er::thumbup:


----------



## cnutco (Feb 14, 2011)

Very beautiful subject.  

I love the composure, but the highlights in some like in #1 are kinda distracting to me.  I would love to have the oportunity for shots like these.  I think I will have to try my eye at taking photos of still people this summer when sports slow a bit for me...

Again, Beautiful photos!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm sure not going to argue with the choice of model and the poses.  But, is this the coloration you were looking for.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 14, 2011)

I haven't seen you post in a while, great to see what you are up to!

Lovely images, as always


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 14, 2011)

These turned out really great! Beautiful subject, and I'm really liking the post processing on them!


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 14, 2011)

Simply lovely, tfs.


----------



## rub (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful, classy, excellent processing.  Great work Cameron!


----------



## dzfoto (Feb 15, 2011)

My favourite - number 5. 
About the rest.. I think its a bit overdone with glamour effect. Thats only my opinion.

Keep it up


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 15, 2011)

her phone # please?


lol, kidding aside, great shots!


----------



## Jinkxproof (Feb 15, 2011)

I love the use of the sun beams in #3  

She's a beautiful model and the poses are great. My only suggestion is to lay off the blur a little, or use your layer mask to erase it off edges so that only the skin is softened and not your lines... Its looks just a tad over done. Other than that I think you have done a lovely job here!


----------



## will-jum (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice. I like how its smiley and not too sexual- you always run the risk of it looking a bit dark and sadistic, with these kind of shoots!


----------



## camz (Feb 15, 2011)

Pierre- Yeah I've been swamped like Louisiana so haven't been around that often. 

Thanks for the comments everyone.  This was actually a shoot we did for her significant other(notice the ring).  She's not a pro model and this is her first time doing something like this and we're really very proud of the results. The editing I've done in most of the above is additional.  On the whole series I edited them like I did #5 but through in some extras for her with this finish.

Again thanks for the great inputs guys ang gals.


----------



## GreatOaksPhoto (Mar 12, 2012)

Like 1 and 5....totally love 8 to me that is what its about


----------



## MReid (Mar 14, 2012)

this is how ya do it !


----------



## slackercruster (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, very nice work. 

Too bad the girl has an ugly tat. Ruined her looks.


----------



## camz (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!  Actually only have done one more budoir shoot after this since last year.  We don't push for it too much but man I can't complain if we do land them...lol

slackercruster - I'm a tat guy so I see it differently.  Thanks for the cc man.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice work! Pretty hard to get a bad shot when your model is that beautiful.


----------

